# thai silk sick! new pics!!



## cowis

whats wrong and how do u fix it? one side of his cheek seems to be swollen..... he was ina 75 gallon. how in a 25 gallon hospital tank. here pics:


----------



## ninez

oh my..
i hope he gets well soon.


----------



## cowis

any ideas? for meds?


----------



## pisces

he may scare in the new home ( 75 G )! because little too big and only him alone.. try off the aquarium light,let him sedative 2 - 3 days should be okie! 
he look like little skinny now,does he eat well since u got him ? keep temperature 28 -29 C ... add 2 spone salt,
hope he okie!!


----------



## cowis

he eats like a pig. grand sumo for food i donno what went wrong.


----------



## cowis

shuold i be adding something?


----------



## [email protected]@

Please try to improve water quality, lower water level a bit, aerating with a small air pump (the air stone not too close to the thai silk), avoid feeding raw/live food for now.

If fed feeder fish recently, that could be a cause.


----------



## cowis

hes in with an air stone no live food for him ever. i added salt and furan-2 so hopfully this will help.


----------



## [email protected]@

salt and furan-2 would be a great combination to treat current symptom, very likely to be a kind of infection. if could find the reason why it happened, would definitely help better.


----------



## cowis

i know. he was fine last night. and other cheek is fine so i am at a loss.


----------



## [email protected]@

some flowerhorns get hurt when playing gravel, I've heard even chocking happens. we know, they move stones. I hope there are not sharp stones in the gravel for him.


----------



## Mferko

looks like he's got a wad of chew in
hope he gets better soon


----------



## pisces

yeah, salt and furan-2 would be a great + temperature 28 - 29C perfect !! 
hope he okie !


----------



## cowis

yupp right on 29. lets hope for the best.


----------



## cowis

so it has gotten worse. i went back to the pet store and they gave me general cure for parasites. i hope this works they are still not sure what it is and the furan-2 hasnt helped. lets hope this works here a few new pics. !!!graphic be warned!!!


----------



## Mferko

poor guy, looks like its gotten infected now? is that puss?

im no expert but it looks kinda like a bacterial infection to me... maybe columnaris? if so i heard maracyn works for that http://www.aboutfishonline.com/articles/columnaris.html
salt baths are supposed to be an effective treatment too
if i were you i'd take these pics to a veterinary clinic and see what they say


----------



## cowis

i took them to the pet store. i had meds for bacterial infection and they did nothing. so we are thinking its parasites now. not to sure whats going on. ill give thesse meds a try and see what happends after that.


----------



## Mferko

most pet stores dont employ doctors tho, looks like its getting bad fast... you should try a vet

it doesnt look like parasites at all... heres a list of some parasitic infections with their symptoms http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/information/Diseases.htm#Uronema


----------



## Morainy

Hey, Cowis. That most recent pic looks pretty grim. I hope that the parasite medications work. I remember how fond you are of this guy.


----------



## cowis

yeah same i hope hes pulls threw. most vets iv looked at wont take fish tho. this is tuff to deal with but i will do my best and thats all i can do!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I am sorry it has gotten so bad on you cowis. you may want to try salt baths as well as your medication. i hope you can get it figured out and soon. If only our fish coud tell us what is wrong it would be so much easierer.


----------



## rsxed

did u wash your gravel/subtracts before u used it?

it looks like something dirty in the subtract and when he moves around he ate something not clean like snail or some bacteria and get infected.

those fine gravel is not suitable for fh............lots bad stuffs can hide in the gravel


remove the gravel, bare tank, temp. 31 degree, pump big air and do WC twice about 3 days with salt see if that helps.
It does not look like parasite to me now........


----------



## ninez

Normally I use 1 gram of salt per 1 litre of water 0.1%

When the fish is sick I use 2 grams of salt per 1 litre of water 0.2%
You may use 0.3%.. But do it slowly.

No more than 0.5% of salt (I use pickling salt. Safeway, Real Canadian Warehouse Club has it.).

NOTE: mix the salt before pouring them it. Do not let the fish eat the salt directly.


----------



## cowis

the tank he is in was for his healing not hes full time tank. i added salt and do reg water changes. light is kept off and water is at 29. he is still active and swims around lots.


----------



## ninez

yeah.. add salt 0.2% and do frequent water change
hope he gets well soon

I think FH can tolerate 31C + air pump.


----------



## cowis

i need a new heater then. i will trade an ac110 for new heater for this tank. gravel has been removed!


----------



## Peterchow

This is my previous Malaysian KGM (Kamalau Golden Monkey) FH when he is in top shape.










This is the same FH when he was sick. Based on my experience, when a FH is sick, the chance of reviving him is RARE. Because FHs are man-made, their hormones are very hard to manage when they are sick. This one has similar symtoms as yours. The next stage may extend to internal breeding, like mine, with the upper body turned RED. My FH struggled for 4 weeks with different medicines and eventually died. When I netted him out, I accidentally punctured his swollen wounds & the smell was unbearable.


----------



## pisces

too bad, look like same as my femal fh body flukes, i give him medication almst 1 month, now she back to before now! 
tonight while i back home, i give me the medication name and how i used it! it 's work!!!
hope can help!!!


----------



## hondas3000

wow, that look sick, very sad. I have strong medication for it to deal with infection but I am not home after 5pm so if you can come up I can give it to you. Hope its not to late. Just continue with water change and add salt plus melafix for now.


----------



## pisces

cowis said:


> the tank he is in was for his healing not hes full time tank. i added salt and do reg water changes. light is kept off and water is at 29. he is still active and swims around lots.


1)
take 5 G tank keep the 1/3 old water... and add 2/3 new water. keep 30 ~32 C without any filter, only used air pump ...
2) used *API - General Cure * 1 bag and *Mardel - Maracyn _Tc* 1 bag together. (this is very strong medic..for the fish, after u drop all medic,, your fh may aghast ..mine is same too,after 10 mins he will quiet and stay bottom, 30 mins later is okie, last time my fh i try used 1 GC and 2 MT , my still okie.because my fh last time more sick then yours.. see Pics )

3)dont feed 3~4 days,every 3 days repeat medicaton again...until your fish better ... your may take 3-4 times treatment...after u can only drop 1 GC + 1 spone Salt okie, and keep change water 50 % every 2 days,,
4) after 3~4 treatment , u can feed little dry pellet for testing...
5) i used for my Flowerhorn and fire eel before, now they all okie now...it is work!
6) the skin Flukes come very fast, you need hurry give medicaton ...hope can help u,good luck your FH !

























now she is complete health , take long time almost 6 ~7 weeks recovery it! 

















after 1 month later, Fire Eel is getting much better now! the Fin will slowly grown back, he eatting lots now, and swimming around!


----------



## Morainy

Wow, pisces! Your fish made a full recovery! That is outstanding! I hope that Cowis has the same outcome.


----------



## Aceka

yeah,i feel sad your flowerhorn,,,, keep change water and add salt it may help! i hope Cowis that Flowerhorn is okie soon!

wowo,,,pisces..i can see much better then before!


----------



## cowis

his one side is just fine the other not so much. but hes eating agian. any ideas? new pics:

normal side:

















sick side:


----------



## snow

Well he is looking a lot better than before so just keep what you are doing and give it time.


----------



## pisces

he looking better now, keep the little water change 20 % every 2 day.. and the face will recovery 7 ~10 days ,i am sure, dont worry about that!
good to head he okie now!


----------



## cowis

thanks guys i hope he heals up fully!! hes eating and chasing a small convict i put in there all the time.


----------



## katienaha

nursing isnt curing... it is putting the body in a state in which it can heal itself. keep up the hard work!


----------



## cowis

sorry for the crappy pics. if the water looks dirty dont bug me cose i just did a water change befor the pics so the water is all sturred up.

newest pics:


----------



## pisces

wow,,,look good now!and hump is getting bigger too!


----------



## ninez

Good Job!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish

yes.good job.


----------



## cowis

thanks everyone! i might just give him one more rounf of meds to make sure its all gone and then treat other thanks so make sure they dont get what ever it was.


----------



## eternity302

Glad to see him doing all better already!!


----------



## Adz1

he sure is looking good now...
keep up the good work..


----------



## user_error

looks great glad it worked for you good advice in this thread


----------



## cowis

newest pics of him.


----------



## tomaslue

very pretty,handsome !!


----------



## ninez

GOOD JOB
Looks GOOD


----------



## Keri

Gosh he is so beautiful. so glad he's on the mend!


----------



## snow

Looks like he healed up well, good job.


----------



## cowis

thanks everyone he is doing really well now!!


----------



## pisces

wow!!! love it!


----------



## beN

holy peter!

i gotta see this dude in person!

that blue is stunning man!

cya tomorrow night


----------



## anessa

That's amazing. The graphic pictures were pretty grotesque. I didn't think he'd make it. Glad it worked out.


----------

